

Shell about climate change estimates 4C rise - arisAlexis
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/may/17/shell-accused-of-strategy-risking-catastrophic-climate-change?CMP=share_btn_link

======
mikehawkins
Wonderful news. Just goes to show that while money helps, being resource-tight
can inspire ingenuity. Thanks for the post.

